# Betta books



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

I recently got offa amazon 2 books with detailed info on bettas. 1. Animal Planet Aquarium Care for Bettas by David Boruchowitz and 2. Bettas by Ph.D Robert J Goldstien. Amazon is cheaper than the ones at Petco ( $12 a book!!!?? ) The first one has loads of pretty photos and many tips on bettas, however, the 2nd one is mostly breeding/genetics but still awesome. Im getting the full version of that one at Petsmart  I have the shortened version which strangely has the same fish on the animal planet book.... :/ 

any other great betta books out there?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

My favorite Betta book is "Bettas A Complete Introduction" by Walt Maurus...a TFH publication ...its old but has a lot of great information.....


----------



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

I read the Animal Planet Betta Book.

It supplies the basic information from all the necessary equipment to breeding.


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

I only have the animal planet one. It's okay, but it supplies more information on breeding and such. I want to write my own book on bettas someday.


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

> The authoritative information and advice you need, illustrated throughout with full-color photographs--now revised and redesigned to be even more reader-friendly!
> 
> Known as the "Siamese Fighting Fish," the beautiful Betta, with vivid colors and long fins (in males), has enchanting elegance and grace. Yet Bettas can fight and bite, so it's best to keep just one in a tank. This guide helps you with everything from preparing for your Betta to maintaining an environment where it will thrive. It covers:
> * Setting up an interesting aquarium
> ...


http://uploading.com/files/BASPTE9Y/kk20.rar.html

its a pdf file, very good book


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

thanks for the awesome pdf book


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

no problem


----------

